# Taming 2 budgies



## PipPipandTipTip (Aug 8, 2016)

I got 2 budgies around 2 weeks and a half ago and I handfeed it all the time. But whenever there's nothing on my hand the budgies freak out and jump all over the cage. Today I tried just putting my hand in a corner of the cage that's the farthest away from the 2. Now one of them seems okay with my hand since he/she (i'm pretty sure it's a he) grooms himself while my hand is in the cage and doesn't pay much attention to it whatsoever. The other budgie seems very very nervous since it just looks at my hand the entire time and doesn't move. Is there a way I can tame both budgies at the same time or will I need a separate cage. If there is a way to tame both of them at the same time, then any tips?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's possible to work with both budgies at the same time, at this point you don't need to separate them because most likely they look for each other for comfort and support.

Before you have started to hand feed them, did you first work on making the first connection with them, by using your voice and by making them used to your presence?
From your description and given the time you have had your budgies, it seems that you have moved too fast in training, the foundations of trust aren't yet established and that's why your budgies freak out when they see your bare hand.
At this point, I think it would be best for you to not place your hand on the cage as that is clearly stressing your budgies out and to start all over again, by sitting close to the cage and talk to them in a calm, positive, encouraging and reassuring way. You should only take a step further in training when your budgies are perfectly at ease when you interact with them and when they show actual signs of being receptive to you (by getting closer to you while in the cage, making eye contact with you, etc). Once this happens you can start by offering a little treat in between the cage's bars and get them used to seeing your hand before you actually place it inside of their cage to teach them the step up command.

If you haven't done so already, check the information on the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section's main page.

Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with aluz. It would be a good idea to start over and work more slowly. 

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your new additions  You've been given perfect advice by FaeryBee and Aluz and I agree completely. Surely with some more slowly-paced taming sessions, your budgies will begin to build trust in you :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through the forums, beginning with the links provided by FaeryBee. If you have any questions after reading through everything, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around and we'd love to meet your budgies when you get a chance! 

Cheers :wave:


----------

